# Pipe Viper??? Worth it???



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

I recently discovered videos on the web of this new product called the pipe viper. I was wondering if anyone has used this product, and how they feel about their experience using the pipe viper?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> I recently discovered videos on the web of this new product called the pipe viper. I was wondering if anyone has used this product, and how they feel about their experience using the pipe viper?


Try here


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually you will tie a piece of string onto the viper to get it out after the bend. 

Personally I don't think I would like it. 

Either a hot box or a weed burner, especially if its going in the slab/ditch. 

.02


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have the 1/2 and 3/4 ones in my truck. Meh they are ok but I can take them or leave them. Makes no differance.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> I recently discovered videos on the web of this new product called the pipe viper. I was wondering if anyone has used this product, and how they feel about their experience using the pipe viper?


I guess I could see its advantages for smaller pipe ( 1/2" and 3/4" ) , but I want to meet the gorilla who's bending 4" over his knee , lol ! That's an automatic trip to the hospital !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> I recently discovered videos on the web of this new product called the pipe viper. I was wondering if anyone has used this product, and how they feel about their experience using the pipe viper?


The more I look at this thing , the more I'd stick with a hot box or making gradual sweeping bends , that need no heat at all . Maybe , if I was running PVC surface for an offset or something , if use it , but it still looks to me like a 90 collapses and stresses the pipe. If PVC were meant to be cold bent , we would have been doing it forever . Not sold .


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill stick with the hot box. I saw these in the supply house quite a few years ago and didn't like them then.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Why would a guy need a pipe viper when a hand bender accomplishes the same thing cold? I haven't kinked a pipe yet?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Was useful was when concrete crew screwed up some
PVC stubbing up from a foundation. Heat blanket would
have been a PITA, and did not have enough pipe to work
with to get a regular bender on it. Inserted viper and 
cold bent the pvc with a hickey -- worked OK. Rarely use
them otherwise


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

rexowner said:


> Was useful was when concrete crew screwed up some
> PVC stubbing up from a foundation. Heat blanket would
> have been a PITA, and did not have enough pipe to work
> with to get a regular bender on it. Inserted viper and
> ...


I've seen nothing but bad things happen with PVC stub ups and generally stub up with rigid because of it . The only time I stub out of a slab with PVC is right against a column where the concrete finishers can't shear them off flush . I watched a guy lose control on a riding power trowel ( Whirlie bird ) and shear off a whole electrical room's worth of branch conduits , lol ! It wasn't my job and I had commented to the foreman earlier about why he stubbed up with PVC ? He said I always do it this way and it's cheaper , lol ! Turns out he had to eat it because it was right in the spec book ( that he never read ) to only have rigid conduit stubs coming out of the slab , lol . Bottom line Is , the pipe viper doesn't do much for conduit snapped off flush with concrete , lol . If try one , but doubt I'd buy it .


----------



## Doug584 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have used these before. I inserted the viper into the PVC, then used a hand bender to make stub 90's. I think using a hand bender works a lot better than your knee.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish someone would build one that heats up.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Got a 1" stuck in a stub up and stretched it taking it out, filed it the failed tool experiment pile.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Going by the 90 bend in the first post, I wouldn't want to have to pull anything through it.


----------

